
Show HN: Concurrent Wifi Users - jftuga
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YnGlV0MnFg
======
jftuga
This shows wifi user locations throughout a day with each room having one AP.
Devices consists of laptops, tablets and phones using various 802.11 wireless
standards. Data was collected throughout the day from a pair of Cisco 2504
WLAN controllers.

The controllers were queried about once per minute and the usage was saved to
a CSV file. I then wrote an R script to transform each sample into it's own
PNG graph. I used ffmpeg to merge all of the PNG files into a 1080p MP4 video.

